# Trivia 6/8



## luckytrim (Jun 8, 2021)

trivia 6/8
DID YOU KNOW...
Sperm whales can dive as deep as two miles under the  water.


1. What is it called when a female dog gives birth,  ?
2. What famous baseball player helped inventor Nataled  Olivieri get Yoo-hoo
chocolate drink off the ground in the 1950s?
(Hint; Famous Yankee, and Famous as a Manager...)
3. "The Tears Of A Clown" was a number one hit for  who?
4. Which POTUS promised to put "a chicken in every  pot"?
(Hint ; He actually managed to "take a chicken OUT of every  pot" ...)
5. Numerically speaking, where does Exodus fall in the Old  Testament?
6. Which pie containing meat, potato and vegetables was eaten  by tin miners 
in the south-west of England?
(Hint ; Two words...)
7 . Ringworm is caused by a what?
  a. - Bacteria
  b. - Fungus
  c. - Both
  d. - Neither
8. Are Coddled Eggs and Poached Eggs the same thing  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
CIA agents during the Cold War used a method of communication  based on how
their shoelaces were tied.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Whelping
2. Yogi Berra
3. Smokey Robinson and the Miracles
4. Herbert Hoover
5. Second, after Genesis
6. Cornish Pasty
7.  - b
8.  Yes AND no !!  Both are acceptable ...
Poached eggs are a type of coddled egg

TRUTH !!
A former CIA recruit named Robert Wallace and a historian  named H. Keith
Melton wrote a book, entitled The Official CIA Manual of  Trickery and
Deception. One of the tricks explained in the book was how old  agents
communicated with each other during the Cold War without even  speaking a
word out loud, making a head motion or a hand gesture. The  communication
technique is known as shoelace communication. So, what does  that mean
exactly? Well, instead of saying things like “Come with me” or  “I have some
crucial information you need to hear” agents “spoke” to each  other through
the way they tied their shoelaces. For example, there were  three ways they
could tangle up the laces and the three patterns meant “I have  information”,
“Follow me” and “I have brought another person”. This way the  agents were
able to communicate amongst each other without raising any  suspicion.


----------



## lastmanstanding (Jun 8, 2021)

I didn't know any one. 

However, about q8, if one is just a single sub variety of the other then considering both as equals is a fallacy in logic.


----------

